# whos taking what to doncaster?



## Reptiles'r'us (Sep 17, 2009)

hiiii! 
as it states i was wondering what people are taking to sell at doncaster as me and my partner will be venturing the long 4 hour drive up there :gasp: (so worth it):2thumb: and are looking to add one other to our collection, but are torn between a few reptillians. 

thanks for any replies
Jen and Ben
: victory:


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

ive brought some dart frogs & Cresty's from ppl who have got tables booked there (brought last week but collection @ Donny as they up north). also heard about corn snakes and leopards but no details of exactly what. i think if everyone listed what they were taking most of it would be reserved before you get there lol


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be selling various boa morphs at the show , all bred by me , but that's the rules anyway as you can't buy stuff in to sell on


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

We'll be at Doncaster with various Royal morphs, corns, milks and housesnakes.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ers-available-doncaster-show.html#post6448189


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a table, and will have Crested Geckos and Strophurus Williamsi available


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

sarasin said:


> I have a table, and will have Crested Geckos and Strophurus Williamsi available


Any gargs this year?


----------



## lund209 (Nov 18, 2007)

i have a table i will have crested and gargoyals for sale.


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

lund209 said:


> i have a table i will have crested and gargoyals for sale.


Ah wicked  Looks like I'll see you there (again!)


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Where Dragons Dwell will be there with lots of gorg beardies that can also be pre-booked and collected there :2thumb:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Fill said:


> Any gargs this year?


No afraid not still waiting on them hatching :blush:


----------



## lowestoftreps (Jul 10, 2009)

We have got a table, however we will be selling equipment. All brand new and in original packaging and going out at trade prices!

Also will have live food at £1 a tub


----------



## Reptiles'r'us (Sep 17, 2009)

sounds good. i'll see you there for definate lowestoftreps  think we might have a look at a milk possibly  or a corn! o i dont know ,too many choices haha


----------

